# Cambodia from Thailand?



## ValHam (Oct 5, 2011)

I am going to Thailand for a few weeks before I go to Malaysia - Would it be best to fly out of Bangkok or Chiang Mai to Cambodia to Siem Reip before going to Maylaysia - The flights are sure expensive Thanks


----------



## am1 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have been told Air Asia has the cheapest flights.  Not sure if that is the case for these flights or not.


----------



## Wombat (Oct 5, 2011)

AirAsia has cheap flights within Asia, but they do not fly the Bnagkok-Siem Reap route, which is monopolised by Bangkok Airways I believe. Another option, if you are coming from the US is to buy an airpass which gives you a certain number of intra-Asian flights for a fixed sum. This must be bought together with your long haul flight ticket.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 8, 2011)

*bangkok air*

I have done the airpass from Bangkok airways.  Incidently I did not buy it with my long flight here, but you need to use it for 4 trips.  It also partners with Vietnam Air and Lao air.  You can also get to Siem Reap by land.  There is one posting on the net that tells you how to do that exactly but it is somewhat harrowing at the border towns I guess.  You can also fly to Phom Phen and take a taxi- it is not as expensive as you might think.  Bangkok Airways does virtually have a monopoly to Siem Reap.  There are other options but it depends on whether you are using an award ticket or paying.  You can fly Malaysia airlines to KUL and then to Siem Reap 2 or 3 times a week.  There is also an exit tax of about $25 dollars when leaving cambodia.  You should also be aware of the procedures for getting a visa to Cambodia.  I would advise buying it in advance. For a timeshare I highly recommend the King D'ankor ( i think that's the name) in Siem Reap.  It is an easy trade with RCI-to the extent that any trade with RCI is easy.  PM me if you want specific info.


----------



## ValHam (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks kindly . Val


----------

